# HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ?



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Hello all, 
I think its about time to start up an official FAQ for the 2.5L forum. I have a couple of threads I am going to throw in there that I know will be helpful but I also want to have you guys add your input in regards to what you think should be in the FAQ. 
Please provide me with a link and a description of what you are linking if possible. I am looking to have this thing up and running at some point this week. 
Thanks a bunch, 
-marc


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

Hope this helps out.








- *Mod Directory *(Thread is HERE)
- *Gas Mileage FeedBack* (Too many threads created on this every week, thread is HERE)
- *DIY Spring Installation *(Thread is HERE)
- *DIY Air Diffuser Rattle Fix *(Thread is HERE)
- *DIY Dome Light Rattle Fix *(Thread is HERE)
- *DIY Fuel Line Rattle Fix *(Thread is HERE)
Some common questions that always pop up should be answered in the FAQ in an organized truthful way (I answered some with my own opinion, opinions aren't really a good way, we need fact to provide the best possible answer)
- *"Why is the car jerky in between shifts?"*
- *"What's with the whinning sound I hear when accelerating?"*
- *"Why is it when my car sits for more then a few hours, when I start it up the idle is high at around 1000rpm?" *(Too warm up your Cat Converter for Emissions , thread HERE)
- *"I keep hearing a rattling noise coming from under the dash on the passengers side." *(This is fuel line rattle, DIY is HERE)
- *"My radio is acting strange, sometimes the bass goes to max on it's own"* (This can be fixed at your dealership according to a TSB)
I'm sure there is a whole lot more but I don't have time right now to finish it off, I'll add to this later.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:52 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (@[email protected])*

Nice input @[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , don't know what else could be added








*HID installation DIY by 15DegreeJetta *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry this is OT, but I was reading the diffuser rattle thread... If you have the dash cubby (my car came stock with it) can it still rattle there? I have a rattle that comes and goes and I'm not sure this is it, but it can't hurt to "fix" it anyway, I just don't know if the dash cubby cars can have this problem.
Thanks!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
*HID installation DIY by 15DegreeJetta *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

I want to try and stay away from topics that would be more appropriate for the MKV FAQ. 
Ultimately - I think the topics in the 2.5L FAQ should be technical to the 2.5L motor and related *drivetrain* components. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

Another very comon question is the noise this engine makes when sarming up, the secundary pump noise.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

great job everyone!
i forgot if this was mentioned, but what about a DIY for CAI?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

cool... 
I'll start building it with this stuff and we'll go from there...


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (herbehop)*

How about adding a performance section with feedback on certain products... 
Intakes: MTL, LAN, ADS, Weapon-R (plz dont start w/ me again







)
Exhaust: Neuspeed, Techtonics
You get the picture, ask for feedback and DIY installation from members who have these specific applications. Might be helpful to those of us who are torn on what to buy. It would help out a lot to get some positive/negative feedback on each product from some trustworthy 2.5 owners.
Just a thought...





















for brainstorming!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_How about adding a performance section with feedback on certain products... 
Intakes: MTL, LAN, ADS, Weapon-R (plz dont start w/ me again







)
Exhaust: Neuspeed, Techtonics
You get the picture, ask for feedback and DIY installation from members who have these specific applications. Might be helpful to those of us who are torn on what to buy. It would help out a lot to get some positive/negative feedback on each product from some trustworthy 2.5 owners.
Just a thought...





















for brainstorming!!!









Meh, that's what review threads are about. There's like 8 VWPartsMTL review threads floating around, I think this FAQ is mostly for issues with the 2.5 motor.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Gotcha... just a Thought mate


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Gotcha... just a Thought mate









Atleast you're trying to contribute, that's all that matters.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Atleast you're trying to contribute, that's all that matters.






























For participation


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

Things to add to the FAQ?
How about the wiper thing? (when the wiper lifts up a bit...)
Also, regular maintainence parts (like oil, air, cabin filters, types of oil, coolant, brake fluid, tire pressures, ect). I say that because I would like to see all the various brands that are compatible replacements for the 2.5L.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I haven't forgotten about this...I've just been super busy the last month. Don't worry- It will be up before you know it


----------



## jeffyscott (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*

How about the engine specs and such for your faq?
And one that seems to be missing from the manual is the coolant capacity. What is the deal with that? They list the windshield washer fluid capacity, but not coolant














. 
If anyone does happen to know the coolant capacity, please post it. I was going to do a calculation to see how much water could be added, in case of emergency, and still be above the minimum G12 concentration, which is 40% according to the manual.


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

You can add one more oil to the 501.01 list:
Valvoline SynPower is Compatible in the 5w-40 and 20w-50 range: http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf
Manufacture: Audi/VW
Description: part number G 052 167 A2
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AD Parts
Description: AD SDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Addinol
Description: Addinol Light MV 0546 PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Agip
Description: Agip 7004
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: AMAG
Description: Gamaparts Super LL TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Aral
Description: Aral Tronic 431
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Avia
Description: AVIA TDi 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Avia Turbo CFE PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: BP
Description: BP Visco Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Bucher AG
Description: Motorex Profile Vâ€“XL
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Carat
Description: Carat adâ€“Diesel PDâ€“Oil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Castrol
Description: Adamol Multitop PDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol GTD 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Castrol TXT 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Cepsa Star TDI synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Chevron
Description: Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Delek
Description: Delek IDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Denicol
Description: Denicol Pro Syn 4
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Elf
Description: Elf Excellium DID
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Engen Petroleum Ltd.
Description: Engen Formula 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Esso
Description: Esso 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Eurol
Description: Eurol Turbo DI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fina
Description: Fina Delta 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: FL Selenia
Description: Aktual Top Synth
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Fuchs
Description: Fuchs TITAN Supersyn Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Galp energia
Description: Galp Formula 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Galp Formula TD 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gedol
Description: Champ
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ginouves
Description: York 742
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Gulf
Description: Gulf GDI Extra
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Igol
Description: Igol Process 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ina
Description: INA 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: IP
Description: IP Sintiax 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Kuwait Petroleum
Description: Q8 Motoroil 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Liqui Moly
Description: Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mapetrol
Description: Mapetrol 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Meguin
Description: megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Minervaâ€“Oil
Description: TSH 5Wâ€“40 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mitan
Description: Alpine PD Pumpe DÃ¼se
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mobil
Description: Mobil Synt S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Mobil Syst S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Mogul
Description: Mogul Forte Racing S
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MOL
Description: MOL Dynamic Synt
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Motul
Description: Motul Specific 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: MRD
Description: Motor Gold Supertec PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Oelâ€“Brack
Description: Midland Axxept
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Oest
Description: Oest LeichtlaufÃ¶l 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: OMV
Description: OMV syn com diesel
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Panolin
Description: Panolin Daytona
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Pentosin
Description: Pentosynth 5Wâ€“40 TS*
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Poweroil Highâ€“Techâ€“Schmierstof
Description: HD SL CF PD Pumpe/DÃ¼se Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Quaker State
Description: Quaker State Diesel Plus
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rafinerija Modrica
Description: Optima 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertri
Description: Ravenol VPD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Rothen Oil
Description: Rothen Extrasint
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Shell
Description: Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sinopec
Description: Blue Spirit
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Slovnaft
Description: Madit 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SRS Schmierstoff Vertrieb
Description: Wintershall Leichtlaufâ€“MotorenÃ¶l PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Startol
Description: RASANTA SPECIALSYNT
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Statoil
Description: Statoil SuperWay 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Sunoco
Description: Sunoco Ultra semi synthetic
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: SWD
Description: Concepâ€“Tech Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: swd Primus Synth.
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Texaco
Description: Texaco Havoline 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Total
Description: Total Quartz 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Unil Opal
Description: Opaljet 505.01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Valvoline
Description: Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel motor oil
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: VAPS
Description: VAPSOIL 505 01
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Westfalen AG
Description: Westfalen Megatron
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Wolf
Description: Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: WÃ¼rth
Description: Triathlon Special PD
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: Yacco
Description: Yacco VX 505
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Manufacture: YPF
Description: YPF Elaion Full Performance TDI
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (yettitheman)*

What about a DIY CAI?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

update: I'm done with classes, this will be up next week.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

I think this should be, regarding the stalling problems:

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Volkswagen has officially released a fix for this. It's a charcoal canister problem...apparently, they have 2 different plants making them, and the flow in the Rabbit canister is wrong, thus when the purge valve opens kills the engine instantly. Valve is closed for restart, so it fires right back up. All the Jetta canisters are made in a different plant, hence why no Jetta owners exhibit this problem. Your technician *has* to call the helpline however to get the right parts ordered to fix it. The parts catalog is not updated with the correct parts yet.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (ninety9gl)*

TSB list??


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (07JettaMK5)*

Is this dead?
I think a cool list would be links to all turbo projects.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Is this dead?
I think a cool list would be links to all turbo projects.

x2
but dont forget sharons03jetta & Motoring Maniac's SC projects!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

Is the FAQ "project" dead???


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (KoF)*

I just pm'ed Marc the moderator.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Is the FAQ "project" dead???









lol...no. 
I actually have some of it done -I have just been insanely busy lately so my vortex time hasn't been what it usually is. Will be up in the next 10 days. 
*I promise*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

10... 9...










_Modified by ~kInG~ at 3:02 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
*I promise* 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_10... 9... 8...


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (the.ronin)*

Wise guys















Teaser...


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (herbehop)*

SICK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_10... 9... 8... 7....


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

how about DIY on removing door panels and interior trim pieces (mainly door panels i want to tint my bunny)
maybe ill DIY a tint one too


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_how about DIY on removing door panels and interior trim pieces (mainly door panels i want to tint my bunny)
maybe ill DIY a tint one too


Try this (mkV related DIY & FAQ) >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2374154


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: HELP: What info do you think should be in the 2.5L FAQ? (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_10... 9... 8... 7... 6...









_Modified by ~kInG~ at 3:02 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

im working on it now.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_im working on it now.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I'm done- Should be up today at some point...
just gotta wait for an admin to sticky it and pull it out of the forum I built it in. 
as time passes I'm sure it will grow... 
IM me with any suggestions. 
thanks guys, 
Marc
ps. I tried to give credit to people who contributed - If I missed you - i apologize - just IM me and let me know. It wasn't on purpose.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Looks sweeet!!! Sent PM on AEM CAI.
Also, what about a Jetta 2.5L image up there? Came before the Rabbit.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Looks sweeet!!! Sent PM on AEM CAI.
Also, what about a Jetta 2.5L image up there? Came before the Rabbit.
















maybe this?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Looks sweeet!!! Sent PM on AEM CAI.
Also, what about a Jetta 2.5L image up there? Came before the Rabbit.
















added - 
along with parts4vws evoair system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
maybe this?


have something higher res? 
I did try finding one- but didn't have any luck at first...
I could snap a picture of my mother's jetta engine bay...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
have something higher res? 
I did try finding one- but didn't have any luck at first...
I could snap a picture of my mother's jetta engine bay... 


I'll try and get something....


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

What would be cool is if there was a link to every single turbo done on the 2.5L whether or not it was pulled off ... Neuspeed, ABD, and all else. Not only would it be a good reference for others learning from others but would also hold accountable all attempts. Sure it would be mostly a list of bunked projects but some day it'll happen.


----------

